# friends and family code?



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

I would like to order a new Bolt (current one working 3 yrs no problem.) But honestly the thought of calling customer service has me hesitating. 

Would anyone with a coupon code who is not going to use it consider sharing to save me the misery of calling in?

Thanks!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

tamathat said:


> I would like to order a new Bolt (current one working 3 yrs no problem.) But honestly the thought of calling customer service has me hesitating.
> 
> Would anyone with a coupon code who is not going to use it consider sharing to save me the misery of calling in?
> 
> Thanks!


Is this what you're looking for?

Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!


They seem aware of the sale, but stymied by the caveat beneath each "ADD TO CART" button:

MUST USE PROMO CODE FROM EMAIL
​Lacking a promo code the sale prices are moot, necessitating an unknown number of rounds of customer service roulette.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

waynomo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!


ya, but specifically looking for the code from the email. I have been a tivo subscriber for 17 years. Have not once received one of these promo emails but follow this board to find out about promotions.

I do not want to go the csr roulette route so was asking if anyone has their email code that they will not use and would be willing to share it.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

you can use mine EC030P40JA


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Does the code give anything up and above what's in the linked ad?

Did only select TiVo users get them?


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

rjrsouthwest said:


> you can use mine EC030P40JA


thanks RJ but I guess I was too slow, someone already used it 8-(


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Folks, if responding to a request for a code, please send the requestor a PM with the code rather than publicly posting in the thread. There seems to be a raft-full of lurkers around here, nabbing up codes and not saying anything about it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

waynomo said:


> Does the code give anything up and above what's in the linked ad?
> 
> Did only select TiVo users get them?


It seems like there is a bug with TiVo not sending sales emails to some customers including myself and others even when we have opted in to receive emails.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What does the code get you that the link above does not?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

waynomo said:


> What does the code get you that the link above does not?


The promo code needs to be added to the cart in order to get the pricing shown in the linked page.

No promo code = no special pricing.


----------



## Christin (Nov 19, 2015)

tamathat said:


> I would like to order a new Bolt (current one working 3 yrs no problem.) But honestly the thought of calling customer service has me hesitating.
> 
> Would anyone with a coupon code who is not going to use it consider sharing to save me the misery of calling in?
> 
> Thanks!


I received the email through my roamio, but didn't receive a code ... I didn't want to call customer service either. Someone really dropped the ball on that. They send you to a special friends and family page, but then don't give you the discount on that page. Maybe I'm missing something... I wanted a new BOLT OTA, but then, with the new ATSC 3.0 standards coming soon, it's probably just as well that I didn't order anything right now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I still don't understand the hesitation to call TiVo customer service for the deal.


----------



## Christin (Nov 19, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> I still don't understand the hesitation to call TiVo customer service for the deal.


For me it was just the hassle of it, not worth my time. It's not like the sale price was that great anyhow. only $50 off lifetime and $50 off bolt ota.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I think we have a bunch of shy people here. When TiVo has had sales in the past, I've actually_ preferred_ calling and speaking to and ordering from a customer service rep. over placing the order online: I get any last questions answered, and I ask them to throw in a Slide Pro remote gratis (a tradition at this point  ).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> The promo code needs to be added to the cart in order to get the pricing shown in the linked page.
> 
> No promo code = no special pricing.


Ah. I see said the blind man!!
I was looking at the ad on my smart phone and didn't see that fine print. I'm seeing it now when looking on my PC.

And I do have the email with the code that I'm not going to use so if someone wants it, send me a PM.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

New spam email from TiVo: Anyone try to get the subscription pricing of the new Bolt OTA for their legacy Bolt?

Link: Save $200 with this limited-time offer! TiVo Trade-In Sale

email:

The easiest way to own the new TiVo BOLT OTA is here. Just buy a new TiVo BOLT OTA with an All-in service plan and get an automatic $200 credit towards your new service when you trade in your current TiVo Roamio® OTA 1TB or TiVo Roamio OTA VOX™ 1TB. Upgrade and start enjoying 4K UHD streaming,*1* built-in mobile viewing on your tablet or smartphone, and more, today!*2*
Offer ends December 22, 2018 or while supplies last.*3*
MUST USE ONE-TIME USE *ROAMIO OTA TSN* PROMO CODE IN CA

Seems the Promo is the TSN from my Roamio OTA. Oops 

fine print:
*1* Broadband internet connection is required to access and receive streaming content. Availability of third-party content from streaming sources is subject to change and certain third-party fees may apply. For example, Netflix unlimited streaming membership is required (and sold separately) to access Netflix content, and Prime Video membership is required (and sold separately) to access Prime Video content. A Hulu subscription is required (and sold separately) to access Hulu content. Hulu is available only in the United States.
Furthermore, 4K ultra high-definition capability requires 4K ultra high-definition content and 4K ultra high-definition capable television. Some apps may have additional 4K Ultra HD requirements and/or limitations. Netflix users should refer to nflx.it/4K.
*2* Compatible mobile devices consist solely of an iPad®, iPhone®, or iPod Touch® device running iOS 7.0 or later, or an Android™ mobile device running 4.1 or above with a non-Intel or AMD chipset (sold separately). Not all recorded content can be streamed or downloaded to a laptop, tablet or mobile device. Additionally, some recorded content can only be streamed/downloaded to your laptop, tablet or mobile device while you are on the same network as your TiVo BOLT VOX. Out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time and (b) may not be available for all recorded content.
*3* Offer valid through December 22, 2018 or while supplies last. Promotion is valid in US only. Offer is limited to: (a) customers with a qualifying TiVo Roamio OTA device, which consists solely of the TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB or the TiVo Roamio OTA VOX 1TB, which must be linked to customer's TiVo account; and (b) only one such trade-in per each unique qualifying TiVo Roamio OTA device TSN. Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold. This offer may not be combined with any other discounts, offers, or promotions. If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason, without notice. *Your trade-in TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB or TiVo Roamio OTA VOX 1TB (that is, the device TSN used as the promo code) must be returned by January 31, 2019 in order to receive $200 service credit.*


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

P̶M̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶n̶e̶e̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶f̶a̶m̶i̶l̶y̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶m̶o̶ ̶c̶o̶d̶e̶.̶ ̶I̶’̶m̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶m̶i̶n̶e̶.̶

Taken


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> I still don't understand the hesitation to call TiVo customer service for the deal.


Ordering online - 2 minutes 
Ordering thru csr - 15-30 minutes.

I cant call from work and am busy after work. So for me its the time difference.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tamathat said:


> Ordering online - 2 minutes
> Ordering thru csr - 15-30 minutes.
> 
> I cant call from work and am busy after work. So for me its the time difference.


Understandable--would be nice if TiVo had hours more than 7 a.m.-6 p.m. PT during the week--fortunately, it has weekend hours as well. (Having said that, the hours during the week let an East Coaster call until 9 p.m. ET.)

And I understand that a phone call would take more time--but if it's a choice between not getting the deal online and getting it via the phone, seems to me that it's 10-15 minutes well-invested.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

tamathat said:


> thanks RJ but I guess I was too slow, someone already used it 8-(


I was going to send it to you in a PM but you didn't have PM set up so posted it hoping you would see it immediately.


----------



## patternofstars7 (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually got the email and code and placed an order for the 3tb box and a box mini. Mysteriously two days later the order went from processing to cancelled. Had to call csr and they said they ran out but got more the same day? Sounded like complete bs. She was able to place the order again with the discount. She did say 3tb boxes were on backorder.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

patternofstars7 said:


> I actually got the email and code and placed an order for the 3tb box and a box mini. Mysteriously two days later the order went from processing to cancelled. Had to call csr and they said they ran out but got more the same day? Sounded like complete bs. She was able to place the order again with the discount. She did say 3tb boxes were on backorder.


I ordered a 3tb Bolt Vox when the promotion first hit. I used my code at that time and did the order on line. I got the Bolt about 4 days later, set it up and LOVE IT .. Especially the VOX part, but everything is faster. Netflix comes up nearly instantly and Amazon Prime comes up about 8 seconds which is still way faster than my Roamio. VOX works very well and makes navigation SO EASY! Yes. The menus are different but who cares if you can say "Channel 300" and you are there. Overall I really like it. SO -- I wanted a second box. But no luck using my "code" a second time. Just got off with Customer service. They put an order in for my second Bolt Vox 3tb at the promotion price. No problem. They said delivery in 4-6 days.

Time running out on this promotion.  Who knows what pricing will be like after this.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Code for use EC040FC6DC
Post when used


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The email I just received has the same F&F code from previous offer.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> The email I just received has the same F&F code from previous offer.


Same here. Same code which I already used once. I wanted a second unit so I called Tivo Sales Today and they put it through at the discount .. no problem right now. No telling price after tomorrow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI...



computersteve said:


> I have this friend & family code for tivo which you use to buy at this link Exclusive Holiday Discount - TiVo Friends + Family Save up to $300!
> 
> The code is EC040QDH1J
> 
> Enjoy a friends and family service discount and save $300


----------



## kkoh (Mar 31, 2017)

buddhawood said:


> Code for use EC040FC6DC
> Post when used


I used this just now. Thanks!


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

EC060MZR3T if anyone is still looking for a code. Please reply if you use it so everyone is aware.


----------



## al240 (Dec 19, 2018)

samsauce29 said:


> EC060MZR3T if anyone is still looking for a code. Please reply if you use it so everyone is aware.


I used this code, thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Checked all my emails and found a couple codes...

EC080H51RW

EC090HK915


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Here's one.

EC0203CBG4


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> They seem aware of the sale, but stymied by the caveat beneath each "ADD TO CART" button:
> 
> MUST USE PROMO CODE FROM EMAIL
> ​Lacking a promo code the sale prices are moot, necessitating an unknown number of rounds of customer service roulette.


Saw that as well


----------

